# WHat kind of hay should i feed my goats??



## Arabiansnob (Nov 28, 2010)

I have 2 goats a pygmy and nigerian dwarf and I was wondering if there is any special kind of hay i should feed them??  Currenlty i feed them timothy hay....it decent looking hay it leafey and looks to be good netritional value.....i get it because my grandparents  sell hay and this is the kind they sell so i get it free.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds good. A lot of people feed their goats grass hay. If they are doing well on it, should be fine.


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 28, 2010)

Bless your grandparents! I wish I got free timothy hay.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 28, 2010)

The best kind of hay is the free kind!  Woohoo!  Let them know that any weedy bales (not moldy, of course) are welcome.  If they are making horse hay (about all I can get around here) it is usually stemmier than goats prefer, so they will waste a lot.  That is ok, it becomes free bedding.  But sometimes the bales on the edge of a field will have some weeds like raspberry canes in them, and the goats LOVE these, horse owners hate them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats a great deal!!  Free hay!! Good for you!!!  

Timothy hay is fine..thats what we have mostly in NH...with others vegatation included..but mainly timothy...mine do great with it!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 28, 2010)

Free Hay is definately the kind to feed your goats!   They should do fine with timothy hay.


----------

